# Picked Up A Nice Pea Shooter Yesterday



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Friend of a friend wanting to unload a few guns. I purchased an old Smith & Wesson, six shot police revolver with 4.5" barrel for $300. Looked up the serial number and it was manufactured in 1937. Also came with one of those leather holsters with cover flap to completely cover the gun.

I'm a big fan of S&W revolvers. They are just really well built, reliable firearms.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Great buy! I was never big on revolvers other than SAAs but I will say I have an unhealthy obsession with old Winchester lever guns and ARs!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a revolver is the perfect gun for fun shooting when you up to your knees in snow , keep the loaded ammo in the right hand pocket of your carhart coat and the empties in the left and not have to wait for spring to find your brass


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'd really like to get a good S&W M1917 revolver. I already have the matching Colt M1917.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Great buy! I was never big on revolvers other than SAAs but I will say I have an unhealthy obsession with old Winchester lever guns and ARs!


I wouldn't necessarily classify that as "unhealthy"


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Fishindude said:


> I wouldn't necessarily classify that as "unhealthy"


I guess there's worse things out there!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> I guess there's worse things out there!


you could be wasting ammo money on booze your just going to piss out the next day 

I figure the loaded price of a 30 round mag of 223 is the same as stopping for a beer in a bar(at least with my reloads ) I have a co-worker who hits the Indian casino on the way home from work , enjoys pulling a handle , I enjoy pulling a handle but I know I win on every 4th pull.


----------

